# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HSL: Valtaosa lähijunaliikenteestä pysähdyksissä työnseisauksen vuoksi perjantaina 1.11.

## RSS

Lue uutinen HSL:n sivuilta...

----------


## aki

Kuljettajat näemmä protestoivat VR:n suunnitelmia lyhentää kääntöaikoja Helsingin päärautatieasemalla. Voipi olla huomenna busseissa ruuhkaa!

----------


## Nak

Tikkurilalaisia tämä koskettaa pahiten. Sieltä ei Helsingin keskustaan pääse kuin yhdellä hitaalla 611:llä.. Onneksi huomenna on VP  :Very Happy:

----------


## Aleksi.K

Tikkurilasta on myös paljon kaukojunia. Jos VR sallisi poikkeuksellisesti HSL:n matkakortit ja lähiksen vyöhykeliput niin auttaisi pikkasen Tikkurilaa, Espoon keskusta ja Kirkkonummea. Nyt kun tieto tuli näin myöhään asialle tuskin muuta voi tehdä kun ohjata ihmiset busseihin. Tokihan liikenöitsijät ehtivät heittämään kaikki telit aamuksi mitä on..

----------


## Knightrider

> Tikkurilalaisia tämä koskettaa pahiten. Sieltä ei Helsingin keskustaan pääse kuin yhdellä hitaalla 611:llä.. Onneksi huomenna on VP


Tikkurilalaisia tämä koskettaa vähiten - heillä kun on kaukojunat käytettävissä (joissa tuskin huomenna vaaditaan kaukoliikenteen lippuja pk-seudulla).

----------


## petteri

Eikö jotain vuoroja voida ajaa esimiesvoimin ja maksimipituisilla junilla?

----------


## aki

Keravalta voi olla aika vaikea päästä Helsinkiin kun ainoat yhteydet ovat harvakseltaan kulkevat bussit 633 ja 738. Nekin varmaan aamu -ja iltaruuhkissa tupaten täysiä.

----------


## Bussipoika

> Keravalta voi olla aika vaikea päästä Helsinkiin kun ainoat yhteydet ovat harvakseltaan kulkevat bussit 633 ja 738. Nekin varmaan aamu -ja iltaruuhkissa tupaten täysiä.


Myös kolme Z-junaa kuljettaa matkustajia aamuruuhkassa: http://www.vrgroup.fi/fi/vakiolinkit...031215750.html

----------


## Tonxhu

Vantaan sanomien nettiuutisen mukaan HSL yrittää järjestää korvaavaa bussiliikennettä. Linkki uutiseen: http://www.vantaansanomat.fi/artikke...kea-korvauksia

----------


## KriZuu

> Vantaan sanomien nettiuutisen mukaan HSL yrittää järjestää korvaavaa bussiliikennettä. Linkki uutiseen: http://www.vantaansanomat.fi/artikke...kea-korvauksia


''Lisäliikennettä on perjantaiaamuna seuraavilla bussilinjoilla:

-Keravalta 738X
-Korsosta 731X
-Puistolasta 75
-Martinlaaksosta 453X
-Myyrmäestä 452X
-Kannelmäestä 42
-Pohjois-Haagasta 40

X-reitit ajetaan mahdollisimman suoraan lähtöasemalta Helsinkiin. Lisäliikennettä on myös Kirkkonummen asemalta, ja osa näistä vuoroista ajaa radanvarsitietä (Masalan ja Luoman asemat). Espoon lisäliikenteestä tiedotetaan myöhemmin.

Lisävuoroja ajetaan aamulla noin klo 6-10 ja iltapäivällä noin klo 14-18.''

Uutinen kokonaisuudessaan

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Lisävuoroja ajetaan aamulla noin klo 6-10 ja iltapäivällä noin klo 14-18.''
> 
> Uutinen kokonaisuudessaan


Nyt tuota uutista on päivitetty. Myös Espoosta on lisäliikennettä aamulla ja iltapäivällä. Muun muunmuassa linja 205X Leppävaara-Elielinaukio ja 212X Kauniainen-Elielinaukio. Ihan mallikkaasti HSL tässä toimi kun sai jo aamuksi noin paljon järjestettyä lisää bussivuoroja. Myös tiedotus on kerrankin toiminut.

----------


## Nak

> Ihan mallikkaasti HSL tässä toimi kun sai jo aamuksi noin paljon järjestettyä lisää bussivuoroja. Myös tiedotus on kerrankin toiminut.


Aivan ehdottoman samaa mieltä  :Redface:  Hieno homma tuo, että on ymmärretty ottaa muilta linjoilta ruuhka-autoja tätä varten. Ehkä aiemmin metro-ketjussa käydyllä keskustelulla voisi olla osaa siihen?

Hsl:lle 10p + papukaijamerkki

----------


## vristo

Ei tuolla mikään hirmuinen kaaos ollenkaan ollut, ei edes henkilöautolla ajaessa. Hieman enemmän ruuhkaa, ei muuta.

Pitääkö tästä tehdä sellainen päätelmä, että lähijunaliikenne on tarpeentonta, hommat voitaisiin hoitaa hieman isoimmilla busseillakin ja ainakin kaikenmaailman Pisara-radat ovat ihan turhia investointeja?   :Wink:

----------


## JT

> Pitääkö tästä tehdä sellainen päätelmä, että lähijunaliikenne on tarpeentonta, hommat voitaisiin hoitaa hieman isoimmilla busseillakin ja ainakin kaikenmaailman Pisara-radat ovat ihan turhia investointeja?


Voitaneen tehdä päätelmä, että ihmiset voivat jättää tarpeettomimmat matkat tekemättä, työntekijät voivat jäädä kotiin etätöihin jos mahdollista, opiskelijat voivat jättää koulupäivän väliin jos läsnäolo ei ole pakollista.

Todennäköisesti iltapäivällä tilanne on pahempi, koska ihmiset lähtevät viikonlopunlopunviettoihin muualle.

----------


## pehkonen

Tulihan testattua rautapyörä mammuttien turhuus.

----------


## Tonxhu

> Ei tuolla mikään hirmuinen kaaos ollenkaan ollut, ei edes henkilöautolla ajaessa. Hieman enemmän ruuhkaa, ei muuta.
> 
> Pitääkö tästä tehdä sellainen päätelmä, että lähijunaliikenne on tarpeentonta, hommat voitaisiin hoitaa hieman isoimmilla busseillakin ja ainakin kaikenmaailman Pisara-radat ovat ihan turhia investointeja?


Ehkä kokonaisuus ei ollut kaoottinen, mutta Vantaan sisäisessä liikenteessä junien kapasiteettia oltaisiin tarvittu. Koulumatkani kesti poikkeuksellisesti 40 minuuttia, koska v70 oli niin täynnä ettei kyytiin mahtunut, saapuessaan pysäkille ensin 6 minuuttia myöhässä.  :Mad:  Tavallisesti käytänkin junaa jolloin matka aika on noin 15 minuuttia.

----------


## JT

> Aivan ehdottoman samaa mieltä  Hieno homma tuo, että on ymmärretty ottaa muilta linjoilta ruuhka-autoja tätä varten. Ehkä aiemmin metro-ketjussa käydyllä keskustelulla voisi olla osaa siihen?
> 
> Hsl:lle 10p + papukaijamerkki


Iso plussa myös Nobinan toiminnalle poikkeustilanteessa. Heiltä oli muutama huomioliiviin pukeutunut työnjohtaja aamulla Leppävaarassa ja iltapäivällä Elielinaukiolla lähettämässä 205X:n busseja (joissa oli useimmiten Tilausajo-kilvitys tai A4-kyltti tuulilasilla) matkaan ja samalla opastamassa matkustajat sopivaan bussiin. Ilman heitä 205X:t olisivat kulkeneet käytännössä tyhjinä ja 231-270 täysinä. Työnjohtajien opastuskyky kattoi myös muut alueet Leppävaaran suunnan lisäksi.

----------


## Karosa

> Iso plussa myös Nobinan toiminnalle poikkeustilanteessa.


Näin juuri, nuo kaksi työjohdon herraa onnistuivat todella hyvin siinä mitä tekivät, he ohjasivat kuljettajia puhelimitse, jolloin saivat työvuoroja hoidettua kätevästi, opastivat matkustajat tehokkaasti sekä tasaisesti kaikkiin linja-autoihin, ja tietenkin hyvin kuuluvalla äänellä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Voimme siis todeta, että vihdoinkin on toiminut HSL:n ja liikennöitsijöiden (tässä tilanteessa ainakin Nobinan), niin oma kuin yhteinenkin, matkustajien opastaminen ja tiedotus saumattomasti, ja hyvän joukkoliikenteen tasoisesti. Tämä on toki mukava kuulla, ja se osoittaa myös asiakkaille, että heidät on otettu huomioon!  :Smile:  Toivon mukaan tämä on vasta alkua kehitykselle oikeasti Euroopan parhaaksi joukkoliikenteeksi.

Ja itse lakkoon liittyen; HSL:n sivuilla on päivitetty lista tänä iltana ajettavista junavuoroista. Lista löytyy myös VR:n sivuilta.

----------


## JT

> Voimme siis todeta, että vihdoinkin on toiminut HSL:n ja liikennöitsijöiden (tässä tilanteessa ainakin Nobinan), niin oma kuin yhteinenkin, matkustajien opastaminen ja tiedotus saumattomasti, ja hyvän joukkoliikenteen tasoisesti.


Kyllä tulevaisuuden vastaavia tilanteita varten pitäisi pohtia, sijoitetaanko korvausbussit erityisille korvauslinjoille vaiko normaaliliikennöinnin mukaisille linjoille lisäkapasiteetiksi. Tämän päivän perusteella voi todeta, että varsinaiset junaa korvaavat X-linjat saatiin täyttymään vain henkilökunnan, suurin piirtein kädestä pitäen tapahtuvalla, opastuksella. Leppävaaran suuntaan se saatiin toimimaan, mutta Vantaan suuntaan havaintojeni mukaan X-linjat kulkivat tyhjillään ja normaalit linjat täydempinä. Ilmeisesti R:torilla ei ollut ketään opastamassa matkustajia sopivaan bussiin, jolloin olisi ollut perustellumpaa sijoittaa lisäkapasiteettia normaaleille linjoille. Kovin moni matkustaja ei varmaankaan uskalla lähteä etsimään mahdollista korvausbussia kun tiedotteissa ei ole esitetty tarkkaa reittiä, vuoroväliä tai lähtöaikoja.

----------


## Zambo

> Kyllä tulevaisuuden vastaavia tilanteita varten pitäisi pohtia, sijoitetaanko korvausbussit erityisille korvauslinjoille vaiko normaaliliikennöinnin mukaisille linjoille lisäkapasiteetiksi. Tämän päivän perusteella voi todeta, että varsinaiset junaa korvaavat X-linjat saatiin täyttymään vain henkilökunnan, suurin piirtein kädestä pitäen tapahtuvalla, opastuksella. Leppävaaran suuntaan se saatiin toimimaan, mutta Vantaan suuntaan havaintojeni mukaan X-linjat kulkivat tyhjillään ja normaalit linjat täydempinä. Ilmeisesti R:torilla ei ollut ketään opastamassa matkustajia sopivaan bussiin, jolloin olisi ollut perustellumpaa sijoittaa lisäkapasiteettia normaaleille linjoille. Kovin moni matkustaja ei varmaankaan uskalla lähteä etsimään mahdollista korvausbussia kun tiedotteissa ei ole esitetty tarkkaa reittiä, vuoroväliä tai lähtöaikoja.


Parin junalakon kokeumuksella olen sitä mieltä, että varsinaisten linjojen vahvistaminen lisäautoilla on huomattavasti järkevämpää. Todennäköisesti matkustajat etsivät reittioppaalla vaihtoehtoisia kulkumuotoja ja sieltä tulee vakiolinjat. Niiden mukaan sitten yritetään suunnistaa töihin ym.

Vielä kun olisi ennakkoon sovitut linjat joihin panostetaan (joita käsittääkseni jossain vaiheessa suunniteltiin), että ne olisivat valmiina bussien linjakilvissä. Aamullahan on helpompaa ajaa lisävuoroja esim. Leppävaarasta, mutta iltapäivässä taas vaikeampi ajaa esim. 248X vain Lepuskiin asti ja lopettaa matka "kesken reitin".

----------


## Minä vain

> Ei tuolla mikään hirmuinen kaaos ollenkaan ollut, ei edes henkilöautolla ajaessa. Hieman enemmän ruuhkaa, ei muuta.
> 
> Pitääkö tästä tehdä sellainen päätelmä, että lähijunaliikenne on tarpeentonta, hommat voitaisiin hoitaa hieman isoimmilla busseillakin ja ainakin kaikenmaailman Pisara-radat ovat ihan turhia investointeja?


Raideliikenne on sinänsä tarpeetonta mutta kivaa ja halvempaa kuin bussi. Osoituksena siitä, että raideliikenne on kivaa, toimikoot linjat 6 ja 10, jotka kulkisivat tyhjänä keskustasta pohjoiseen jos raitiovaunua pidettäisiin yhtä miellyttävänä kuin bussia.

----------


## petro

Olivatko myös konduktöörit lakossa, jos eivät, mitä he lakkopäivänä tekivät, olivatko ehkä vapaalla tai ehkä asemilla matkustajia opastamassa?

----------


## tlajunen

> Olivatko myös konduktöörit lakossa, jos eivät, mitä he lakkopäivänä tekivät, olivatko ehkä vapaalla tai ehkä asemilla matkustajia opastamassa?


Eivät olleet lakossa. Ainakin joidenkin uutiskuvien mukaan osa oli huomioliivit päällä opastamassa matkustajia. Veikkaisin, että kyseisenä päivänä on ehkä yritetty järjestää koulutuksia.

Hauskan tarinan kuulin muuten... Jotkut toimittajat olivat menneet haastattelemaan näitä opastavia konduktöörejä, luullen aluksi heitä lakkovahdeiksi. Varsinaisia lakkovahteja ei kuitenkaan löytynyt, sillä heitä ei ollut lainkaan...

----------

